# Sticky  Post Critique Requests in 'Betta Fish Photos'



## dramaqueen

The show betta section is intended for discussion of showing bettas, how to enter shows, form and information about the IBC and IBC standards. Please do not post pictures of your pet store or online Bettas and expect them to be evaluated or critiqued. Any critique requests will be moved to the appropriate sections: "Pictures." 

If you wish to _learn_ to evaluate your Betta there's a sticky in "Pictures" which is just for you. 









Learn How To Evaluate Your Betta's Form and Finnage...


Hello all! I'm really interested in learning how to critique bettas. So I thought maybe I would make a thread where people can post pictures of bettas (even if they're just random ones off Google) and other people can critique them. This would give the opportunity for betta showing newbies (like...




www.bettafish.com





You do need a flaring photo so people can help let you know how you did.


----------

